# Weekly mass shooting mourning thread - and mexicans stole my boarder.



## notimp (Aug 5, 2019)

Why is this the idea of politics of most young people in here?

Politics - eventually will become what you make of the world around you. Why are you all so preoccupied with the most borderline - outrage bating, never changing, emotion inducing, fantasies of a 73 old Trump, that als headlines every third of the conventional postings in here.

Lets make this a discussion thread about popular views on politics, and the political process. It cant be possible, that you are all so peroccupied with disaster pron, that this is all you care about.

This is an attempt to maybe get your minds off of the 5th mass shooting in recent history - because, just because this is called the politics and recent events subforum, it doesnt mean, that you have to go through the same rituals - five times in half a year, because it makes you feel better.

What would you change about society that isnt related to - war, hate, murder, race, famines, death, ... Because I kind of think, that we are stuck in a loop here. What is your idea of social change, that isnt disaster porn, and may be even achievable in your lifetime?


----------



## Youkai (Aug 5, 2019)

I don't really understand what you are trying to say ... but hey 

More weapons for the masses !!! *sarkasm*


Politicians are all shit but as there is no alternative we have to bear with the one who is the least bad.
Sadly the worst ones (see Boris Jonson) are the ones who are good in manipulating stupid people with hate speach so they still somehow manage to get into power.
The ones who would really be able to change things would never be voted for as the stupid masses don't trust people that show that they are more intelligent then them.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 5, 2019)

"Let's ignore the big problems because we know nothing is going to be done to remedy them, and instead discuss what flavors of ice cream we all like."

I get that you're trying to help in your own way, but this just comes off as callous.  

I'll bite nonetheless.  There are lots of social changes I'd like to see happen in my lifetime: America becoming a world leader in green energy, affordable healthcare and medications for everyone, tuition-free college, repeal of Citizens United, shorter election cycles, justice system reforms, and infrastructure overhaul.  In the face of our current political climate, however, it's hard to view any of them as realistically achievable.  If I'm setting my sights lower, maybe 100% of vehicles on the roads will be electric and autonomous within thirty years.  _Maybe._


----------



## notimp (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks for biting. Thought we really should have opened up an entire subforum for mass shooting mourning threads by now, otherwise.

Where all the people could visit, dump their personal feels, and then vanish feeling better. You know - the politics subforum.

Then repeat for another five times in the next six months. Maybe add in some more "immigrants at the border ruin my country" threads for flavor.

I'll ponder over those more positive visions of society when I feel like it in the next few hours - because, oddly enough - for me some of them arent only filled with a positive connotation. 

Gives me something to do in here without attending to people morning about shooting victims for the fifth time in six months.


----------



## Rolf12 (Aug 5, 2019)

Xzi said:


> "Let's ignore the big problems because we know nothing is going to be done to remedy them, and instead discuss what flavors of ice cream we all like."
> 
> I get that you're trying to help in your own way, but this just comes off as callous.
> 
> I'll bite nonetheless.  There are lots of social changes I'd like to see happen in my lifetime: America becoming a world leader in green energy, affordable healthcare and medications for everyone, tuition-free college, repeal of Citizens United, shorter election cycles, justice system reforms, and infrastructure overhaul.  In the face of our current political climate, however, it's hard to view any of them as realistically achievable.  If I'm setting my sights lower, maybe 100% of vehicles on the roads will be electric and autonomous within thirty years.  _Maybe._


Those are some nice targets. Agree to 100%
You forgot sixhour workday in the near future


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 5, 2019)

I said it before and I'll say it again, I feel sorry for people that enjoy talking about politics.

For me, I couldn't care less if WW3 would break out.
All I know is I'll pack me shit and I'll be out of here, away from people.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 5, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> For me, I couldn't care less if WW3 would break out.
> All I know is I'll pack me shit and I'll be out of here, away from people.



A less populated area? It would increase your chances of surviving, but WW3 would most likely kill all (human) life on earth.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 5, 2019)

I support raising the legal adulthood age to 30.

Why?


Unlike the past, a high percentage of young people today are remaining dependents on their parents well into their late-20's anyway. 

ACA will currently cover a dependent until age 26.

Recent medical science has established that the rational thought processing centers of the brain don't finish developing until after age 25.

Most mass shootings and gang/street violence are committed by late-teens & 20-something men. (See above, about not thinking rationally.) If you're not yet an adult, can't legally buy guns. Wouldn't be 100% effective, but would definitely be more effective than any gun control law being proposed by the left.

Restricting legal recreational 'drugs' (alcohol, MJ where applicable, tobacco) to those over 30 should result in fewer DUI fatalities and abuse-related deaths.


----------



## notimp (Aug 5, 2019)

Morning e/o.

Thank you for helping in cheering me up and the/your input in thinking about stuff that isnt only about by now pretty conventional addressing of ritualistic stuff in dealing with loss, or fear, in some of the threads that have become staples of this forum by now. 

First things first - there is a typo in the title. My fault. 

Second - I dont expect this to go very far in terms of actually insightful and productive output, because its not an easy discussion to be had, and I already made it maybe a little too emotional to begin with. But then, what do I know. 

I felt that something was needed to kick this forum out of perpetually addressing certain topics, that kind of serve as an emotional baseline of what politics seems to be to many pople in here by now.

(Not good, not bad - just is.  )

I'll pick up on some of Xzi's thoughts, because I have an opinion about them already, then think about some of your other points at least, but dont expect it to lead to a fruitful debate already.. 

The idea of this thread was kind of to also establish, that there are notions like 'freedom', 'equality', 'growth', 'opportunity', 'purpose' and so on that politics also stands for - and that it shouldnt be all about dealing with fears and disaster all the time.



Xzi said:


> I'll bite nonetheless. There are lots of social changes I'd like to see happen in my lifetime:
> 
> America becoming a world leader in green energy, affordable healthcare and medications for everyone, tuition-free college, repeal of Citizens United, shorter election cycles, justice system reforms, and infrastructure overhaul. In the face of our current political climate, however, it's hard to view any of them as realistically achievable. If I'm setting my sights lower, maybe 100% of vehicles on the roads will be electric and autonomous within thirty years. _Maybe._



In terms of becoming a 'world leader in green energy', politically this is talk about bootstrapping a new economy - especially in the US. I've heard people sketching it out with aspects of creating 'marshall plans' for poorer countries that could than buy american built green technology with it, bettering international relations - and state financed investment plans that are shooting for big investments in R&D. This within the context, that america has all but left its industrial base in country would be a big shift the countries trajectory. The term moonshot is thrown around  in that context. If that comes, I'll be impressed. 

Shorter elections cycles in the US would be equivalent to an entire overhaul of the election system, and especially election financing - because the current system is largely based around how often you can mobilize the very large amounts of financing that are needed to run one modern US election cycle. And the answer here is, that you maybe cant do this at the current scale at a much higher frequency. 


Then there is the technopostive outlook (technology will account for positive visions for the future) - and idea, thats kind of under attack a little currently. With autonomous vehicles being on googles wishlist - literally "so people can spend more time browsing on the internet", and a few of the recent big societal projects maybe having gone a little askew (could be 'growing pains', I dont know..) and the silicon valley vision of the future not being quite so exciting for many people, than it had been in the past.

100% renewable energy within 30-40 years is a project thats on trajectory and should come to fruition, as far as I can speculate, but then this is also connected with recession and degrwoth on the national economic level in most western societies. So to make that a beacon of hope and excitement, only works for some people. 

There is a trope out there that the bigger positive political messages kind of have become a thing of the past as complexity and the interconnected nature of economies hasn't left much room for political decision making at the big scale - I'm just mentioning it in passing.

But I still dont think, that always playing to peoples fears and concerns is really a viable strategy for political engagement for a younger generation.

Thats why the 'innitial' concept title of this thread was 'Why are so many people interested in the vision and political opinion of a 73 year old.' (Trump). 

Thank you for your participation. I'll look into other aspects that you've brought up later. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Rolf12 (Aug 6, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again, I feel sorry for people that enjoy talking about politics.
> 
> For me, I couldn't care less if WW3 would break out.
> All I know is I'll pack me shit and I'll be out of here, away from people.


I feel 180°. Sorry for those that are so detached and focused on themselves. Just want to leave and "be free". Without trying to put a judgement on you.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks to that shooting, I learned that Texas was actually Spanish speaking up until the nineteenth century. So this "we've got to stop the invasion" is actually two centuries too late (or some more centuries if you're going by native American standards, of course).


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 6, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Thanks to that shooting, I learned that Texas was actually Spanish speaking up until the nineteenth century. So this "we've got to stop the invasion" is actually two centuries too late (or some more centuries if you're going by native American standards, of course).




Mexico was a Spanish colony and declared its independence from Spain, finally becoming independent in 1821 after an 11 year long war. Texas declared independence from Mexico in 1836, the war lasted 6 months, and Texas was an independent nation from 1836-1846. Texas joined the United States in 1846, which started a war between Mexico and the US, which lasted from 1846-1848. Turbulent times.


----------

